# Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?



## Administrator (14. Juli 2006)

*Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*

Nur durch ein OS oder eine neue DX Version wird ein Game auch nicht besser.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur durch ein OS oder eine neue DX Version wird ein Game auch nicht besser.



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Jared (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*

Was ist denn das für ein dümmlicher Poll? Was hat denn die Frage mit den Antworten zu tun? Gar nix. Denn es sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Sachen:

DX10 ist für die 3D-Beschleunigung auf jeden Fall von Vorteil, auch für alte Spiele, das es den Verwaltungsoverhead reduziert, daher:   

Windows Vista hingegen ist für Spiele (momentan) völlig ungeeignet. AnandTech ( http://www.anandtech.com/systems/showdoc.aspx?i=2780 ) und Techgage (http://techgage.com/article/windows_vista_beta_2_performance_reports) haben sich mit der Performance von Vista vs XP auseinander gesetzt und dabei ist Vista in *jedem* Fall langsamer und in einigen Tests sogar um is zu 54% langsamer! Man muss allerdings sagen, dass zum Vergleich natürlich die Beta herangezogen wurde. Allerdings glaube ich irgenwie kaum das MS bis zum release einen solchen Rückstand raus holen will.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 14.07.2006 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2006 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir volle Zustimmung


----------



## Thomsn (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*

Es wird kein "DirectX 10" geben. Zumindest nicht in absehbarer Zeit. Die mit Vista eingeführte Neuerung beschränkt sich dort auf "Direct 3D 10".
Direct 3D ist zwar eine Untermenge von DirectX, aber die neu 10er-Version wird lediglich eine Ergänzung zu "DirectX 9" werden.
Eben DX9 mit D3D10.

Allgemein wird von Redakteuren und sogar manchen Entwicklern nicht immer so sehr darauf geachtet - es glaubt ja auch ein Großteil der Masse zu wissen, was mit DirectX 10 gemeint ist. Aber vielleicht prägt es sich ja doch noch ein. 

@topic: [x] Kann das nicht beurteilen.
Aber ich setze schon große Erwartungen in die Zukunft, welche mit D3D10 das Shader Modell 4.0 bringt. Die Shaderleistung der Grafikkarten wird gesteigert und ich glaube die Verwendung in Spielen nimmt im gleichem Maße zu.




			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur durch ein OS oder eine neue DX Version wird ein Game auch nicht besser.


Die Frage war aber, was es als neue Plattform bringt. Das hat nicht wirklich etwas damit zu tun, wie gut die Qualität der tatsächlich vorhanden Spiele dann wird.


----------



## Freezeman (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur durch ein OS oder eine neue DX Version wird ein Game auch nicht besser.



Beispiel Siedler 2, ist DNG besser oder nicht?


----------



## firewalker2k (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*



			
				Jared am 14.07.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> dabei ist Vista in *jedem* Fall langsamer und in einigen Tests sogar um is zu 54% langsamer! Man muss allerdings sagen, dass zum Vergleich natürlich die Beta herangezogen wurde. Allerdings glaube ich irgenwie kaum das MS bis zum release einen solchen Rückstand raus holen will.



Naja, das wird schon besser werden, denke ich.

Vor allem gibt es ja auch so gut wie keine anständigen Treiber (nVidia bietet z.B. keine Mainboard-Treiber für Vista an, nur den Netzwerk-Treiber, der bei mir aber nicht funzte), usw..

Wenn das OS sich dem Release nähert oder gar schon draußen ist, wird auch die Treiber-Entwicklung endlich fortschreiten.

Usw ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*



			
				Thomsn am 14.07.2006 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2006 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als Antwort gab es allerdings nur was zu DX und somit läuft doch alles wieder nur auf Grafikverbesserungen raus. Zumindest nach dieser Umfrage.


----------



## Thomsn (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2006 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Antwort gab es allerdings nur was zu DX und somit läuft doch alles wieder nur auf Grafikverbesserungen raus. Zumindest nach dieser Umfrage.


Sicher. Das Betriebssystem als Spieleplattform wird dem Entwickler wohl kaum etwas anderes als Ressourcen anbieten können.
Wenn dem Entwickler die Ideen für gefällige Spiele fehlen, ist das zwar schade, aber ändert nichts an der Qualität der technischen Plattform.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*



			
				Freezeman am 14.07.2006 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2006 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch wenn Teil 2 Spaß macht, so bleibt das Original mein Liebling.
Aber bei so einem 10 Jahresvergleich ist es sowieso recht eindeutig. Klar macht eine schön modernisierte Auflage davon viel Spaß. Aber hier ging es ja Vista und DX10 im Vergleich zu XP und DX9. Gerade anfangs sind die unterschiede sehr gering und in meinen Augen kein Kaufargument.
Sicherlich wird ein Spiel mit schöner DX10 Grafik (und später DX11, etc) besser aussehen. Genauso sicher wird auch in einigen Jahren kein Weg um Vista herumführen und alles darauf laufen. Wird genauso kommen wie der Wechsel von 95 auf 98 und auf ME, etc.. Aber Spielspaß kommt vom Gameplay und nicht ob da nun ein DX9.0c Effekt oder DX10.03b Effekt auf dem Schirm ist.


----------



## h3lper (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 14.07.2006 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 14.07.2006 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meine worte...


----------



## MegaBauer (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*

Da D3D10 nur für Vista kommen soll, hat die Antwortschon was mit der Frge zu tun. Obwohl ich durch diesen Schritt MS ncoh weniger mag als vorher. Die können mir nicht erzählen, dass es nicht möglich ist D3D10 für WindowsXP zu portieren. In meinen augen haben die einfach ein künstliches Verkaufsargument geschaffen. Nach dem Motte: Wir machen unsere alten Modelle schlechter, dann kauft man unsere neuen.
Stellt euch das mit Autos vor: Ein Cathalysator ist ja in den meisten neuen Autos, aber nicht in den alten serienmäßigv erbaut. Man kann sowas aber günstig nachrüsten. So, und jetzt stellt euch vor MS, wäre die führende Automarke für PKW. Dann gäbe es CAT nicht zum nachrüsten für unter 100€. MS würde Werbung machen: "Das neue Auto Vista, mit dem neuen Feature: CAT!" für nur 35 000€. Und viele Leute würden sich ein neues Auto kaufen...


----------



## pirx (28. September 2006)

*AW: Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2006 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade anfangs sind die unterschiede sehr gering und in meinen Augen kein Kaufargument.
> Sicherlich wird ein Spiel mit schöner DX10 Grafik (und später DX11, etc) besser aussehen. Genauso sicher wird auch in einigen Jahren kein Weg um Vista herumführen und alles darauf laufen.


Darum kann man getrost sagen, dass DX10 Zukunft hat. Dass das alles so jetzt "der Hammer" ist, kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Aber neuerdings scheint ja auch eine Mehrheit der Gamer an wundersamer Geldvermehrung zu leiden.


----------



## Sackerl (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie schätzen Sie das Betriebssystem Windows Vista als Spieleplattform ein?*

Hauptsache mal immer eine neue DirectX Version auf den Markt gebracht und die alte noch nicht mal in ihrem vollen Potential (wird das jetzt mit z oder t geschrieben, nach der neuen Rechtschreibung?) ausgeschöpft.


----------

